# CB09 c.o.helleri



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

I have for sale an unsexed baby South pacific rattlesnake, feeding well on small mice.

Thanks,
Al


----------



## Serious D (Apr 12, 2008)

You got any pics.


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Sorry, not at the moment, but I can assure you it's a cracking looking little snake.
I only keep bitis as a rule , but this little snake charmed me and wormed it's way into my collection with its good looks


----------



## gear21 (Dec 19, 2008)

how much you looking for it thanks and how big is it thanks


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi, 
It may be sold already, if not I will let you know that it's still available. I was asking £65

Cheers,
Al


----------



## Jabba the mentor (Nov 13, 2008)

My brother has one of these for sale


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

This snake has become available again.
I have not sexed it, but it's about 16 inches long now and feeding like mad.
Great little snake but not included in my studies .
First come first served

May be interested in swaps for other venomous
Thanks,
Al


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Still for sale . I need the space as i've just picked up some new bitis.

£50 or swap for brand new Dimmerstat

Cheers,
Al


----------



## boids boi (Jun 6, 2009)

nice snake


----------



## snake rescuer (Mar 19, 2009)

coming near to epping soon.
(essex)


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks Boids


----------



## Draven (Mar 7, 2009)

"What a beauty!"

I'd be on my way to yours right now if I had my dwal! Nearly there just finishing up the room atm.. if you've still got it by then i'd love to buy him/her

Thanks
Draven


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Mate, how are you? 

It's nearly doubled in size since that pic . Will have to do some updates soon.

Cheers,
Al

Also, my bitis nasicornis are hooked up as I type, they've been mating since yesterday:2thumb:


----------



## tengalms (Feb 5, 2008)

Al Hyde said:


> Hi Mate, how are you?
> 
> It's nearly doubled in size since that pic . Will have to do some updates soon.
> 
> ...


Good luck on the Nasicornis AL.

Regards Roy.


----------



## Draven (Mar 7, 2009)

Al Hyde said:


> Hi Mate, how are you?
> 
> It's nearly doubled in size since that pic . Will have to do some updates soon.
> 
> ...


Pretty good thanks:2thumb: just bugging me sorting this room out lol.. hows life?
whoa its grown alot then! thats one fantastic looking snake! is it easy it work with?

great news on the bitis nasicornis! good luck with that, they're stunning snakes!

Cheers,
Draven


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks Roy, Draven 

I'm not banking on getting babies though as the female may not be old enough. They just kept on trying to get to each other and the male was refusing food so I thought, "Oh well, just put them in together and see what happens"

But i'm happy as, if there's no babies this time I now know they'll be a breeding pair 

Thanks again
Al


----------

